# Obtaining Funds from Home



## brett25 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello, im new to this forum and really looking foward to being a part of the discussions and community here.

Im hoping to become an expat soon but am currently still in the research and planning phase. Im hoping this is a good place to post the following question:

Im looking to travel in Thailand (and possible the surrounding region) for several months, with the possibility of teaching. I wanted to go there and see how things develop. The trouble Im having is that, aparantly, most banks inthe US dont like you to be traveling for more than 6 months before they flag you through their security systems. Of course if you dont use the account and maintain a residential address in the US there is nothing to worry about. The issue develops when you begin to use your ATM card to obtain money, they will log these transactions and maintain a record of how long your abroad, where etc.

So I guess my question is how is how is it possible to travel for say 8 month to a year, or even take a teaching contract thats say a year, and still be able to access my funds back home? Do i need to bring a suitcase of cash, lol......Are there work arounds to this apparent catch 22? Aletrnate ways of obtaining funds while abroad? Any insight would be most apprecied....thanks and happy travels! brett


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

Which US bank?

I have used PNC Bank out of DC for 17 years abroad in many different countries, and never had any difficulty using an ATM. They even refund the $5 charge that occurs when using an ATM in Thailand. I always give them a heads-up when traveling to other countries so that they will allow the card to work in ATM machines.

Another option - if you do wind up long term in Thailand, you can open a Bangkok Bank account; they have a courtesy branch in NYC, and you can transfer funds from your bank to BB NYC. It will then show up in your account here.

Transfer money from USA to Thailand


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

If you can get Citibank accounts in both Thailand and the USA, I believe that you can transfer money between them for free as well, but I am unsure about how good the exchange rates are comparing to, maybe, online FX brokers, ATM or banks. 

I lived and banked in the UK but have been in Thailand for 26 months, because I have informed, been in touch with my banks and paid all my monthly credit cards' bills, I do not have any problems with my credit cards at all. But my debit cards were cancelled really quickly and even if they were not, I could not use them where I am anyway. ATMS near here do not accept my cards. They used to, but not anymore since Jan 2012.

So I suggest, if you can, get credit cards as well as a backup plan. 

If you do not inform the banks about being abroad, your ATM cards will possibly be cancelled pretty soon. That always happened to mine in the past.


----------



## brett25 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi and thanks for your replies.

Yeah, I always alert my banks to my travel plans and it has never been an issue using debit cards. I think the troubles starts when that vacation goes into months, lol, then it seems, each bank acts a little differently as far as what they will do. Some definitely block you and require more information, others don't seem to mind as much. I suppose the best way to look at this situation is by hearing from others who have had experiences and which banks they are using. 

In my case there may be a solution as I use schwab and they told me I could simply get an international account with them, and that it can be handled from abroad. The main stipulation is that I need to have a stable Thai address with a utility bill (which im planning to have any way). If anyone has gone this route I would be glad to hear about that too.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Brett,

In most cases you can take/carry no more than $10,000us dollars into a foreign country--and honestly it would be very dangerous to travel with more than needed fir a few days at a time.
Banks there at home are usually very good about working with you when traveling overseas. No matter what though, be sure to inform them where you will be or they will automatically suspend any ATM card the first time you use it overseas. This is designed to protect you but can be a disaster when you need $$$ while gone. 
Another issue: Be very sure in any country that you visit that you have any required work visa/permit BEFORE starting a job. Otherwise you run the very real risk of being arrested and spending time in dangerous jails before being deported...


----------

